# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Folna kiselina - za i protiv

## ANKARA

Meni je gin rekao da ne smijem piti folnu dok ne zatrudnim jer i to može inati nekakve štetne posljedice :? Zbunile ste me skroz. Dakle PITI ili NE piti???

Što je Bilingsova metoda? Netko ju je sspomenuo ranije u postu?

----------


## lilium

O Billingsovoj metodi imas jako dobar site:  http://www.woomb.org/bom/lit/teach/index_hr.html

Sto se tice folne kiseline, ona se preporucuje uzimati i prije planiranog zaceca, savjet je barem 3 mjeseca ranije, 400mcg dnevno (sto je preporucena dnevna doza za odrasle osobe, a preporuke u trudnoci su do 600mcg). Folna kiselina se dodatno uzima kako bi se izbjegla mogucnost anomalija u razvoju ploda uzrokovanih manjkom folne kiseline: neural tube defekt, spina bifida... a to su defekti do kojih dolazi u ranim danima trudnoce kada vjerojatno jos nismo ni svjesne da smo trudne pa po savjetu piti tek kad si trudna pocela bi ju piti kad bi vec bilo kasno ako imas manjak. Takodjer kod jednog manjeg dijela populacije koja ima poviseni homocistein i stalni manjak folne kiseline to stanje moze uzrokovati cak i ponavljajuce pobacaje (kazu da se kod takvih slucajeva homocistein drzi pod kontrolom s unosom folne kiseline 400mcg, B12 6mcg i B6 2mg)

Postoji i pretraga kojom se moze vidjeti trenutna doza folne u krvi (pretragu imas npr. u laboratoriju breyer, pa ih mozes nazvati za detalje ako te zanima).

Nisam cula za stetne posljedice od uzimanja 400 mcg folne kiseline dnevno.

Ja pazim da redovno jedem zeleno povrce i narance koji su prirodni izvori folne, no ipak uzimam preparat koji je kombinacija folne kiseline i vitamina B12 i u njemu nema drugih vitamina ili minerala (tako pazim da ne unesem neceg drugog previse). Takodjer,  buduci da ne ostajem brzo u drugom stanju taj preparat ne pijem bas stalno. 

Sretno!

----------


## Ginger

> Meni je gin rekao da ne smijem piti folnu dok ne zatrudnim jer i to može inati nekakve štetne posljedice :?


 :shock:  prvi put čujem takvo mišljenje (pogotovo me čudi od ginekologa), svi kažu da se folna traba piti cca 3 mjeseca prije začeća.
imaš već dosta toga napisano o folnoj pa upiši u pretražnik... cure su svašta korisnog oko toga pisale...

----------


## ANKARA

Hvala ti. Hoću. Evo već tražim

----------


## Betty

> ANKARA prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Meni je gin rekao da ne smijem piti folnu dok ne zatrudnim jer i to može inati nekakve štetne posljedice :?
> 
> 
>  :shock:  prvi put čujem takvo mišljenje (pogotovo me čudi od ginekologa), svi kažu da se folna traba piti cca 3 mjeseca prije začeća.
> imaš već dosta toga napisano o folnoj pa upiši u pretražnik... cure su svašta korisnog oko toga pisale...


Znas kako stari ginekolozi , pogotovo sa nasih prostora nisu za uzimanje folne kisaline ako se pravilno hranis , kao sto nisu ni za uzimanje vitamina kroz tablete .
Uzimanje folne kiseline preporucuje se obicno na zapadu zbog nekvalitetne prehrane koja kasnije u trudnoci zbog nedostatka folne kiseline moze imati za posljedicu npr. "zeciju usnu " kod beba .
Isto tako se ne preporucuje konstantno uzimanje vitamina kroz tablete jer organizam prestaje sam da izdvaja vitamine iz hrane . Trebao bi postojati period "odmaranja" od svih tih tableta kako bi organizam pravilno funkcionisao .
Posto  je nasa ishrana danas sve slicnija ishrani na zapadu , zagadjenje vece nego ikada , kvalitet voca i povrca diskutabilan ipak bi se trebala uzimati folna kiselina .

----------


## lilium

Slazem se s betty, sa svime umjereno (osim ako nemate problema s homocisteinom i metabolizmom folata kada vam dodatna folna s B12 i B6 treba stalno). Jos jednom cu naglasiti jako pazite na sastav tableta, narocito ako pijete na duze od 3. mj, jer u raznim pripravcima na nasem trzistu imate kombinacije s kalcijem, zeljezom, A, D i raznim drugim vitaminima i mineralima s kojima na duze staze mozete pretjerati!

----------


## bjuma

drage moje,

nakon nekoliko mjeseci pokusavanja, MM i ja smo nagradjeni   :Saint:   u vrijeme kad smo se zaista najmanje nadali tome. 
naime, ja sam cijelu zimu odbolovala muceci se s kronicnom upalom mokracnih kanala (esherichia coli) i gljivicnim infekcijama... ma sta da vam kazem, mucenje, doktori, tablete (i on i ja), konstatno pecenje, brusnica, neke biljne kapi, pa cak i mokrenje krvi... pojavile nam se dvije crtice, usred sveg tog belaja.
on i ja presretni- kod ginica, kad ono tamo nema nista... ne mogu vam ni opisati kako sam se osjecala.   :Crying or Very sad:   dao nam hrpu tableta, kremice... ponovo terapija i rekao da intenzivno pokusavamo pola godine, ali da prvo moramo rijesiti problem. 
pridrzavala sam se uputa... pokusavali smo... i nakon tri mjeseca od tada, u trenutku kad sam rekla da mi je zaista svejedno, da cu poceti piti tabletice za kontracepciju, pa se nekad, sljedece godine upustiti ponovo u taj poduhvat- saznala sam da sam trudna nakon nekoliko dana!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## ANKARA

Lijepa priča.

Dobro, uvjerile ste me za folnu  :Smile:   Sad preporuke please.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## lilium

bjuma, 
cestitam!

ankara, 
Meni odgovara KAL Folic Acid 800 s B-12 - 1 tableta ima 800mcg folne pa pijem pola tablete dnevno. Kako sam "dugoprugas" i redovno jedem dosta voca i povrca (a napravila sam i check-up preko krvi za neke vitamine & minerale) otisla sam u ljekarnu, zamolila sam da mi pokazu sve preparate s folnom i sve koje su imale i drugih dodataka sam odbacila i ostao je ovaj KALov. Ako sumnjas da imas nekih deficita s mineralima i vitaminima mozes za pocetak krenuti i s turom nekog multi-pripravka s folnom za cjelovitu pripremu za trudnocu, na krace staze to ne bi trebalo skoditi, a zelim ti da ne moras razmisljati sto piti na stazama duzim od 3 mj.

----------


## bjuma

ja sam takodjer pila folacin, 1 tableticu dnevno...

samo da ne bude zablude, ona ne pospjesuje plodnost, vec se pije iz razloga sto je folna kiselina dobra za neke druge stvari (nisam sigurna, ali cini mi se da mi je doktor govorio o razvoju kicmenog stuba, uglavnom, znam da ima neke veze sa razvojem nervnog sistema, a kasnije je dobra za izolaciju zeljeza). pije se tri mjeseca prije zaceca i ja sam ga pila prije i tijekom prvog trimestra (mada sam imala pauzu, onda kad sam se trovala terpijama, prije trudnoce).

mislim da je takodjer veoma vazna dobra i redovna ishrana, obavezan dorucak, mlijeko, zitarice s vocem, med... dovoljno sna. i dovoljno ljubavi i   :Preskace uze:  (da se ne lazemo!!!   :Laughing:  )i, od svega mislim da je najvaznije da se oslobodite pritiska i na sebe i na partnera, jer i to moze dovesti do odredjenih blokada. izracunajte, otprilike, plodne dane (ja znam da je meni, navodno, ovulacija trebala biti 18- tog, a zatrudnila sam oko 22- gog). obavezno se konsultirajte s ginekologom, jer vam on provizorno moze objasniti kad vam je ovulacija, otprilike. i, jos nesto, nije lose ni mjerenje bazalne temperature. naime, kad je ovulacija, temperatura u rodnici se poveca za pola ili jedan stepen. 

u svakom slucaju. ne odustajte. ja vam svima zelim da u sto skorije vrijeme dozivite ovo sto i ja sada upravo dozivljavam.   :Kiss:   vas

----------


## Matilda

Čitajte tekstove na našem portalu.
Evo, sve o folnoj.

Folna kiselina

----------


## Trixie

Meni je ginić isto rekao da ne trebam piti folnu ako jedem dovoljno povrća. Unatoš tome kupila sam si folnu od Twinlaba i koristila je redovito 5-6 mjeseci prije začeća i prva tri mjeseca. Poslije sam prešla na Prenatal. Mislim da ne može škoditi.

----------


## Ginger

Betty, slažem se s tobom - ne treba ni čemu pretjerivati pa ni s vitaminima, ali se isto slažem s tobom da ni hrana koju jedemo nije kvalitetna kao nekada.
mislim da je dobro uzimati folnu jer je hranom ne unosimo dovoljno, pogtovo uz današnji način života.
trudim se jesti dosta voća i povrća, ali ponekad jednostavno ne stignem, pa kad popijem svoj Folic plus nekako sam sigurnija...

----------


## Ginger

i da, mene je moja ginekologica pitala jel pijem folnu kiselinu...
ja rekoh: da, a ona veli: odlično!
dakle moja doc misli da treba piti folnu

----------


## nikolina29

Koliko ja znam folna kiselina ne može imati nikakve štetne posljedice i preporučljivo ju je piti barem 3 mjeseca prije začeća. Osim toga preporučuje se piti i velike količine i kod osoba koje imaju HPV. Moj doktor je rekao da u Americi djevojke počinju piti folnu već sa 14 godina po preporuci njihovog zdravstva (ali to je možda zbog njihove prehrane!?)

----------


## ANKARA

hvala vam na savjetima. Imam i problemčić oko polodnosti MM. Ja ću svakako početi piti folnu kiselinu a ako upali, upali! Hvala vam svima.

----------


## Angelina_2

ja ju pijem..ali moja mama i ostale zene u njenim godinama nisu vjerojatno tad ni cule za to pa smo se rodili zivi i zdravi

----------


## nikolina29

Ukoliko unosiš dovoljno folne kiseline hranom, nije potrebno uzimati dodatne tablete. Mislim da su se žene prije drugčije hranile, puno zdravije, pa nije bilo potrebno uzimati dodatne vitamine  :Smile:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

> Meni je gin rekao da ne smijem piti folnu dok ne zatrudnim jer i to može inati nekakve štetne posljedice :? Zbunile ste me skroz. Dakle PITI ili NE piti???
> 
> Što je Bilingsova metoda? Netko ju je sspomenuo ranije u postu?


  :Laughing:  neeeeeeeeemoj molim te   :Smile:  vitamineke b-kompleksa (dakle i folnu) možeš piti u povečanim količinama , jer niti u večim količinama nemaju nikakve štetne posljedice .  Dr. opće prakse mi je neki dan rekao da kupim plibex (vit.Bkompleksa) i pijem 2 tabletice na dan (zbog nekih bolova u mišićima) ... i velim ja njemu da pijem prenatal , pa mi to možda nije potrebno..Na što je on odgovorio da nema veze , dakle pijem prenatal i 2 tabletice plibexa dnevno (zamisli koliko folne) a najbitnije NISAM TRUDNA!! Nego pokušavam , ali okrenuta maternica me neće   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## pujica

> vitamineke b-kompleksa (dakle i folnu) možeš piti u povečanim količinama , jer niti u večim količinama nemaju nikakve štetne posljedice .


imaju - kilazu. probaj malo dulje piti toliku kolicinu b vitamina i vidjet ces koliko ces kila dobiti

----------


## inikaaaaaa

ha?? kaj?? a daaaj .. nisam još primjetila .. nadam se da neću .. ali nema veze  :Grin:

----------


## inikaaaaaa

Ustvari - možda imaju za posljedicu pojačan apetit , ali nikako kilažu .. pa nemože od ničega nastati nešto  :Grin:  , ako ti i dalje jedeš kao prije

----------


## pujica

vjeruj mi moze. apropo apetita - nikad prije ni poslije u zivotu nisam imala nocne pohode na frizider i glad koju jednostavno ne mozes ignorirati

----------


## inikaaaaaa

da , ima nešto u tome ... malo prije pojela pola obiteljskog sladoleda , pa onda malo rajčice na salatu , pa mandarine i bananu .. :rigo: bože , možda sam ipak trudna  :Embarassed:

----------


## luni

Ja ga pijem već 6  mj i nikakvih problema nemam, kilaža ista, sve ok.

----------


## milivoj73

digresijica na plibex....nekad davno sam ga trošio ....otvara užasno apetit  :Grin:  doista nevjerojatna glad...al sam se zaokrugliooo  :Laughing:

----------


## Charlie

Ja pak nisam imala pojačan apetit od njega...valjda je i to, kao i sve drugo, individualno. Ali ipak je relativno česta nuspojava, pa treba ppaziti

----------


## mamaanita

ja pijem folnu već godinu dana jer se svaki mjesec nadam da sam trudna. Doktorica zna i nije ništa komentirala. Višak kila imam i od prije  :Grin:

----------


## maksi

Samo vi cure slobodno pijte folnu kiselinu. Ja sam ju pila 4 mjeseca prije trudnoće. Imala jedan izvrstan folikul, a iz njega blizanci.   :Love:

----------


## iva28

Pozdrav, forumašice!!!

i ja jedna od Vas...gutam folnu već nekih pola godine, pa uključih i natal (kršitelj koda)ov sokić; uglavnom vitaminčeki ogromno u meni sve u želji da što prije postanem majka. 
problemak: imam policistične (blaži oblik) s produljenim ciklusima, 1 spontani pred nekoliko godina i ogromnu zbunjenost u sebi. Gin. mi, na zadnjem pregledu, propisao Dabrostone (1 ciklus odskočio duljinom trajanja) i Klomifen za trudnoću koj ću sad počet uzimat 4.dan m. ciklusa. 

Gutam  svakodnevno (folna+****+Dabroston)...pa Vas molim savjet:

Jel to sve o.k. ak uzimam...ne znam si kak drugačije pomoć????!!!!

----------


## maksi

Iva 28 niš se ne brini. Ija imam policistične jajnike. Pila sam i folnu i dabroston i klomifen. Uz klomifen znaš da obavezno moraš ići na uzv.   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## iva28

Hvala, draga maksi!!!!  :Wink:  

...hm...ti baš potrefecnula moju sljedeću nedoumicu. Iskreno me zbunjuju, totalka mukomuče neke pojedinosti oko uzimanja klomifena. Meni G. sam propisao tabletke bez ikakva dogovora oko praćenja preko uzv-a. Još uvijek ne uzimam klomifen jer čekam famozni četvrti dan mens.ciklusa, al što onda...nakon 5 dana da obavezno odem, naručim se samoinicijativno kod njeg, na praćenje folikulica??? Tak mi sve to strano, pa ak smiješno zvučim....isprika iskrena leti!!!
 :Kiss:

----------


## maksi

Obavezno se naruči ili kod tog ginekologa ili privatno, ali nikako nemoj piti klomifen bez nadzora. Ja sam ga pila od 5 do 9 dana ciklusa. Treći dan uzimanja klomifena sam išla na uzv. Jedino tako ćeš vidjeti da li reagiraš na klomifen i kako.  :?

----------


## pujica

molim vas da o klomifenu nastavite razgovarati ovdje 

ovo je tema o folnoj kiselini i brisat cu postove o klomifenu i drugim lijekovima

----------


## iva28

> molim vas da o klomifenu nastavite razgovarati ovdje 
> 
> ovo je tema o folnoj kiselini i brisat cu postove o klomifenu i drugim lijekovima



Upssss....isprika!!!!   :Smile:

----------


## iva28

A...jel vi, drage moje, uzimate folnu baš svaki dan???
Naime, ja miksam (kršitelj koda)ek i folic tablete u sebe, al mi **** svakodnevna doza, a folic uprosječno gutkam 5 puta tjedno. To o.k. ili da povećam dozu ili smanjim il...?  :Wink:

----------


## maksi

Možeš piti svaki dan. Ja sam pila 4 mjeseca prije trudnoće ali tablete od 5 mg.  :D I imala sam kvalitetne folikulle.

----------


## pujica

> ja miksam (kršitelj koda)ek i folic tablete u sebe, al mi **** svakodnevna doza, a folic uprosječno gutkam 5 puta tjedno. To o.k. ili da povećam dozu ili smanjim il...?


ja mislim da to i nije bas najbolje za organizam...pa ne jedes valjda samo u mcdonaldsu da tvojem tijelu fali svih potrebnih doza koje unosis ovom kombinacijom?

ja ne pijem nista - na jucer radjenoj krvnoj slici sve, ama bas sve je na gornjim granicama referentnih vrijednosti, zeljezo cak malo i preko - znaci mom organizmu nista ne fali jer se pokusavam hraniti tako da sve to unesem kroz kvalitetnu prehranu. Folikuli su mi veliki i kvalitetni, takodjer provjereno.

ulijevanje previse kemijski sintetiziranih vitamina i minerala po meni dugorocno moze samo stetiti tijelu

----------


## Ginger

pujice, ti uoće ne piješ folnu?

ja se isto pokušavam hraniti kvalitetno, odnosno mi. kuhamo svaki dan i to, al ipak pijem folic plus. i nikakve druge dodatke.

MM pije svega i svačega, al naravno zbog spermiograma.

----------


## iva28

Pujice...ne, naravno da ne papam tzv. junky food, dapače, izbjegavam maksimalnooo!!!

Moj hranidbeni kartončić šarolik: bilo tu 5 godina čistog vegetarijanstva (makrobiotička prehrana), a zadnjih mjeseci uplusirah u prehranu život.bjelančevine (piletina/puretina/riba) i to najviše jer želim što "jače" osnažit organizam, a i dosta sam mršave građe. Zato si uz redovnu prehranu ubacih taj prirodan (kršitelj koda)ić (jako mi njami okusast) + folic tabletke jer pročitah negdje da ne postoji mogućnost predoziranosti  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

iva, ja nikako da shvarim kaj ti to još jedeš/uzimaš   :Embarassed:

----------


## iva28

> iva, ja nikako da shvarim kaj ti to još jedeš/uzimaš


Ginger, misliš na ovaj **** koj pijuckam il...?
Ja ću o njem jer tak shvatih upitac, a ak profulah tvoj pitanjac...isprika, pa se opet čujemo hranastim slovcima  :Wink:  

****  natal jest prirodni multivitaminsko-mineralni dodatak  prehrani...jedan, po mom ukusu baš, krasnotekast sokić pun folne kiseline, joda i željeza u najvećoj mjernoj koncentraciji. Ima tu još puno raznih vitaminaka B skupine, C,E,a od minerala ima i Mg, Zn... čini mi se da to bome ne može naškodit mi!!!

----------


## pujica

> Zato si uz redovnu prehranu ubacih taj prirodan (kršitelj koda)ić (jako mi njami okusast) + folic tabletke jer pročitah negdje da ne postoji mogućnost predoziranosti


u principu ne postoji jer su svi vitamini skupine B topivi u vodi pa u visak izadje kroz mokracu, ali ipak prolazi preko bubrega i jetre, a ja mislim da dugorocno velike kolicine (jer uzimanjem i jednog i drugog ti zapravo unosis mozda cak i sto posto vise od preporucene dnevne kolicine) ipak nisu dobre za organizam

moja je poanta da ne treba pretjerivati

----------


## Ginger

iva, da, mislila sam na to   :Kiss:

----------


## iva28

Moja "strahoboljka" za mogućim vitaminskim nedostatkom vuče korijene iz vremena vegetarijanstva kad sam, kroz taj cijeli prehrambeni period, uz žitarice+soju+mahunarke+alge...uzimala uvijek i prirodne dodatke(zelenu magmu oli spirulinu). Zadnja krvna mi pokazala mali nedostatak željeza; otuda nikla u me potreba vraćanja živ. bjelančevinama. 
Budući da zadnjih mjeseci "sanjarim" o ugledanom + na testiću, i MM (bioastin - full prirodni antioksidant) i sebe hranim uz normalnu prehranu i tim nekim dodacima na prirodnoj osnovi. 

Naravno... plaho, neznalački, ukoračih u ovaj, za mene, još uvijek sanjarski svijet =postati majkom= i ta želja pokreće sve moje postupke brižnosti o kojima vam pisah/pišem.  :Heart:  

Omililo mi skroz ovo dopisivanje s vama i slušam, pamtim sve rečeno mi dosad...Stoga odlučih, jer mi se čini najprihvatljivijim, jedan dan (kršitelj koda)ozirat, a drugi ogutat 3 folic tabletke. Na taj ću način unijet veći red u svoj orgazam bez ikakvih nepotrebnih "viškova".

pusak...cure moje dražesne  :Kiss:

----------


## maksi

Ne smije se pretjerivati sa velikim količinama vitamina. Ja sam pila folacin od 5 mg na dan i bilo mi je dozvoljeno najviše 4 mj a onda stop.   :Idea:

----------


## iva28

Slažem se, maksi!!!

Vitaminčeki mogu jačkasto koristiti tijelu, al svaki višak štetan pa tako i kod njih biva. Budući da ja ova naredna tri mjeseca hormoniziram pošteno svojim tijelom (dabroston+klomifen), uzimat ću samo **** svaki dan jer on ima točno zapisan omjer svih hranilica - od folne pa do mineralci i sve kakti naj paše...bar ak vjerovat omotu kutije  :Razz:

----------


## ANKARA

Eh sad. Čitam vas i uspoređujem iskustva. Bila sam maloprije u ljekarni i na kraju kupila Prebatal od TwinLaba. Farmaceutkinja mi je rekla da jet o praktički sve u jednom za nekoga tko planira trudnoću.
Htjela sam uzeti samo folnu i b kompleks, ali budući da sam alergična na sve i svašta i da od voća jedem samo grožđe i ananas, a sklona sam i herpesima, žena mi je ooodmah   :Laughing:  preporučila prenatal.
Za nefalit!!  :Laughing:  
Tako, danas počinjem sa dovitaminiziranjem  :Wink:  
Ah, da. Pitala sam ju za mogućnost hiper A vitaminoze, pa mi kaže da je to moguće samo ako sam bila debela pa naglo smršavila. A budući da ja imam 20 kila s krevetom to onda nije moguće...
Dakle.., ako imate komentara na ovaj moj izljev informacija. slušam  :Kiss:

----------


## ANKARA

:Laughing:  Prebatal=PRENATAL

----------


## BUBSIC

> Ja ga pijem već 6  mj i nikakvih problema nemam, kilaža ista, sve ok.

----------


## ashley

Evo mene nove ovdje. I odmah imam jedno pitanje za vas..
Koji mi vi iliti ciji Prenatal predlazete. Progooglala sam sve zivo. Dvoumim se izmedu Natural Wealtha i Polja prirode. Po sastavu su gotovo identicni. Po cijeni se malo razlikuju, al to mi nije neka bitna stavka. Twinlabov sam eliminirala jer sam nasla da su ga povukli iz prodaje zbog prevelike doze vitamina A. A vidim da ima A vitamina u svima.... nisam pametna....sto vi kazete.... :?

----------


## nienna

Mene također to zanima...

Ja sam na Prenatalu već dva mjeseca...tako mi je bilo preporučeno.
Baš sam neki dan pročitala knjigu 'Povećajte svoju plodnost' u kojoj između svih objašnjenja piše da je preporučena doza vitamina A 2500 IU na dan. 
A Prenatal ima 8000 IU per serving. 

Hm???????

Ima li kakva preporuka?

----------


## alkemicar

i mene zanima...
sad sam se šokirala!!!!!!!!!!!
cijelo vrijeme pijem od Twinlab-a folnu a vidim da ima 800 mcg
navodno je preporučena doza 400
jesam li šta zeznula
i kad sam imala prošli spontani, istu sam folnu koristila
jel to previše????

----------


## Naomi

Pozdrav, cure. Da, na vitamin A treba paziti, da ga ne bude previse jer nije topiv, vec se nakuplja u organizmu, a vrlo lako se unosi prehranom (mrkve, narance, mandarine, ma sve crveno i narancasto), dakle, bolje je uzimati vitamine s MANJE vitamina A nego vise. Sto se folne tice, za trudnice i one koje to namjeravaju postati, 800 mcg nije previse, vec optimalno. Folna se ne nakuplja u organizmu i nema opasnosti od "predoziranja".

----------


## alkemicar

sad mi je lakše
uopće nisam gledala šta su mi dali kad sam u apoteci tražila folnu

----------


## ashley

Kod TW prenatala pise da je taj vitamin A u obliku beta karotena.

----------


## Naomi

*Ashley*, beta caroten se svejedno nakuplja u organizmu jer je on samo oblik Vitamina A, odnosno njegov nositelj i treba biti oprezan. Vitamin A je jedan od vitamina koji najmanje ima sanse da nedostaje ljudskom organizmu jer ga ima skoro svugdje. Visak vitamina A u organizmu moze rezultirati ozbiljnim posljedicama. 
Evo npr. clanak s Plive:
Objavljeno: 24.01.2003.

Previše vitamina A šteti kostima
Studija švedskih znanstvenika pokazuje da uzimanje prevelike količine vitamina A ima za posljedicu sedam puta povećan rizik lomljenja kostiju.  
Studija koju su uz sudjelovanje 2 322 muškarca proveli znanstvenici iz bolnice u Uppsali potvrđuje rezultate ranijih studija provedenih na ženama. 
Najnovija studija se razlikuje po tome što je ovaj put razina vitamina mjerena u krvi, dok su se dosadašnja istraživanja temeljila na anketama o prehrani i korištenju vitaminskih dodataka. 
Švedski znanstvenici navode kako većina ljudi ne bi trebala uzimati dodatni A vitamin, jer već dnevna konzumacija od 1,5 miligrama ovog vitamina može biti opasna. 
Preporučuje se da dnevni unos ovog vitamina bude između 0,7 i 0,9 miligrama, a što se lako može postići zdravom prehranom. 
Višak vitamina A onemogućuje djelovanje stanica koje proizvode koštanu masu, stimulira stanice koje razgrađuju kosti te onemogućava djelovanje vitamina D koji pomaže u održavanju razine kalcija u organizmu. 

O stetnosti vitamin A u trudnoci ima negdje drugdje, ne mogu sad naci clanak.

----------


## ashley

A zasto ga onda uopce ima u bilo kojem prenatalu? Stvarno mi nije jasno??? :?

----------


## lilium

Za beta karoten nema dokaza da je teratogen.

Malo sam progooglala, imate zgodno istrazivanje na http://www.ajcn.org/cgi/content/full/71/5/1325S objavljeno u
American Journal of Clinical Nutrition, u maju 2000

Osnovno sto treba znati o vitaminu A je da je topiv u masnoci i da ga dobivamo iz dva izvora: iz retinoida i iz provitamina karotenida. Retinoidi poput retinola se nalaze u hrani zivotinjskog porijekla (u jetri, bubrezina, jajima, ribi  i mlijecnim proizvodima). Karotenidi poput beta-karotena (koji ima najjacu aktivnost vezanu uz vitamin A) se nalaze u povrcu i vocu tamne i zute boje (mrkva, rajcica, narandza...) i kazu da unosom do 5 obroka voca i povrca dnevno mozemo unijeti 5-6 mg provitamina A beta-karotena i da to zadovoljava 50-65% nasih dnevnih potreba.

Prema gornjem izvoru prevelik unos vitamina A je kod ljudi povezan s s teratogenoscu u manje od 20 slucajeva u preko 30 godina pracenja. No ispitivanja na zivotinjama su dokazala teratogenost vitamina A i da je u kriticnom periodu razvoja ploda dovoljna jedna ogromna doza da dodje do malformacija.  Takodjer je bitno znati da je ta teratogenost dokazana samo za retinol no ne i za beta-karoten . Kazu da je i sintetski proizvedeni beta-karoten ucinkovit kao i vitamin A sto je dokazano kod nekih problema s ocima (ti problemi su klinicki marker za nedostatak vitamina A). A neki autori su pronasli da je beta-karoten iz soka narandje efikasniji od onog iz tamno-zelenog povrca. 

Sto se tice dnevnih doza vitamina A svjetska zdravstvena organizacija je dala preporuku da zene u plodnoj dobi ne trebaju prijeci dnevni unos od 10000UI, Americko Teratological Society spominje 8000 UI, a u Francuskoj u pripravku za generalnu populaciju smije biti do 3000UI. 
Pronasla sam i neke novije preporuke koje spominju do 2600UI dnevno.
Spominje se da ginekolozi i doktori mogu zenama za koje se sumnja da imaju manjak vitamina A preporuciti prehranu bogatu beta karotenima ili suplementima, no da je taj manjak vitamina A tesko dokazati (mala razina serumskog retinola <0.7 micromol/L i lose prehrambene navike mogu biti neki pokazatelji). Kazu da ima krajeva s endemsko niskom razinom vitamina A (dokazana veza sa slabijim prihodima i losom prehranom, u ispitivanju WHO iz 1995 nema podataka za Hrvatsku) i da u takvim slucajevima su koristi od terapije veci nego potencijalni rizici, no po svjetskoj zdravstvenoj organizaciji u trudnoci nikako ne bi smjelo preci 10000 UI dnevno.

Koga zanima WHO ispitivanje imate ga na: http://www.sightandlife.org/booksAll...ML/Book05.html

----------


## Ileana80

Meni je dr. rekao da pijem folnu tri mjeseca prije trudnoce i pila sam do zavrsetak prvog tromesecja
Kod mene je imalo samo pozitivne reakcije
Nokte i kosa su ojacale, apetit mi je bio normalan isto tako i kilaza - sve same pozitive  :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Ileana80   :Heart:  

U proslom postu umjesto UI treba biti IU (international units)   :Embarassed:  .

Jos sam se malo zabavljala s vitaminom A, bas je zanimljivo, evo sto Marilyn Glenville, autorica ovdje dosta citirane knjige o dodacima prehrani,  pise na svom sajtu ( http://www.marilynglenville.com/general/pregnancy.htm )
nisam prevoditelj, prevodila sam na brzinu, u tekstu su moguce jezicne nezgrapnosti:

"Postojala je zabrinutost vezana uz ispravnost konzumiranja vitamina A u trudnoci. Do te zabrinutosti je doslo iz dva razloga. Jedan razlog su bile zene koje su u trudnoci redovno konzumirale velike kolicine zivotinjske jetre (jetra sadrze velike kolicine vitamina A zivotinjskog porijekla poznatog kao retinol), a drugi razlog je vezan uz koristenje lijekova za akne u trudnoci (dosta tih pripravaka sadrzi sintetski vitamin A).
Ispitivanja su pokazala da do problema moze doci zbog konzumacije viskokih doza retinola (vitamina A iz zivotinjskih izvora) za vrijeme trudnoce. Studija u New England Journal of Medicine je pronasla da trudnice koje uzimaju visoke doze retinola na dnevnoj bazi povecavaju rizik hendikepiranosti djeteta. Opasna razina koju ne treba prijeci je preko 10000 IU koja daje vjerojatnost 1 od 57 da dodje do problema. Interesantno je da je ta studija podrzala cinjenicu da je beta-karoten (oblik vitamina A iz biljaka) sigurniji izvor vitamina A. Retinoidi (zivotinjski izvori) i ne karotenidi (biljni izvori) su uzrok ostecenja. Cak i visoke doze beta-karotena ne dizu  razinu vitamina A toliko da uzrokuju defekte kod nerodjenog djeteta.

Na nesrecu, ova vrsta informacija je uzrokovala da zene odu iz jedne krajnosti u drugu. Doktori su preporucivali da se vitamin A ne uzima za vrijeme trudnoce, a za posljedicu toga nedostatak vitamina A je postao problem. Nedostatak vitamina A za vrijeme trudnoce moze imati teske posljedice. Vitamin A ima antioksidativna i zastitna svojstva slicna kao mineral selen, koji pomaze kod mutacija stanica. Vitamin A je esencijalan za zdravlje ociju i ispitivanja na zivotinjama su pokazala da nedostatak vitamina A rezultira zivotinjama bez ociju, s defektima vida, ne spustanjem testisa, hernijama koje otezavaju disanje. Jos gore, pronadjeno je da zene koje razviju pre-eclampsiju imaju deficit viamina A ali ne beta-karotena.  Kako je to moguce? Ako je nedostatak retinola moguce je da tijelo dobro ne konvertira beta-karoten."

Evo i jos jedan clanak iz 1995 sa sajta New Englend Journal of Medicine: http://content.nejm.org/cgi/content/full/333/21/1369

----------


## Naomi

*Lilium*,   :Shy kiss:  Bas si srce.

----------


## Nikolina-Zagreb

Folnu kiselinu sam uzimala u I trimestru, a kako mi je iz toga perioda ostala 1 kutija, ako je nekome potrebna, slobodno mi može poslati pp.
Pozdrav i sretno,

----------


## romanaaa

ima koga? imam pitanje za prenatal!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## lilium

romanaaa   :Love:  
vidim da si pitala za prenatal na duze staze prije trudnoce - ja sam vec tu naokolo vise puta iznosila svoj stav da za to nisam, ako nemas deficita, ako se raznoliko hranis mislim da (narocito) van trudnoce ne treba pretjeravati s tim pripravcima, ja dosta pazim na raznoliku prehranu, a od preparata samo povremeno uzimam folnu, b12, b6 (s tim da sam prekontrolirala razine folne i b12 iz krvi pa znam da nemam deficite), zimi dodam C vitamina sa bioflavonidima, povremeno uzmem malo minerala (Zn i Mg) i jedino redovno uzimam omega-3.

----------


## xanax

ja sam jucer u bolnici upoznala djevojcicu koja je rodjena sa spinom bifidom i jedva sam se kontrolisala da ne pitam mamu jel pila folnu.
Ja sam pocela prije 2 mjeseca jer planiramo bebu, a sad sam jos vise uvjerena da je treba piti kad sam vidjela to malo pile koje su operisali 12 dan po rodjenju da joj ugrade neku pumpicu. danas curica ima 3 godine i vecinu svog malenog zivota provela je po bolnicama sa uzasnim komplikacijama.
i ja naravno zagovaram planiranje trudnoce, upravo iz gore navedenih razloga (tj primjera), nije to bezveze, ipak mi govorimo o necijem zivotu.
A folna kosta koliko??? 50tak kuna????

----------


## romanaaa

[b]lilium...ti kazes sad suprotno....moram priznati da mi je prehrana losa...prenatal mi ne skodi....imam dosta dinamican zivot a i radimo na bebi...ne znam ni sama vise...

----------


## MGrubi

Izvori - Najbogatiji izvori su kvasac, iznutrice (jetra) te zeleno lisnato povrće. Način pripreme hrane može uvelike utjecati na njenu dostupnost, jer je folna kiselina vitamin topiv u vodi, zbog čega tijekom pripremanja i kuhanja hrane u vodi mogu nastati veliki gubici. Kuhanjem se može izgubiti čak i do 50% folne kiseline, jer ostaje u vodi u kojoj se hrana kuha. Gubitak se može donekle nadomjestiti ako tekućinu nakon kuhanja upotrijebimo za spremanje umaka, juha i sl. Prilično je osjetljiva i prema kisiku, svjetlu (posebno sunčevom) te ekstremnim pH vrijednostima (kiseline i lužine). Prilikom sterilizacije, mlijeko od svog sadržaja može izgubiti i 100% folne kiseline, ovisno o tome koliko dugo se izlaže zraku. Vitamin C u mlijeku ima zaštitno djelovanje prema folnoj kiselini, jer sprječava njenu oksidaciju na zraku. Ukoliko se vitamin C uništi kuhanjem mlijeka, podgrijavanjem ili izlaganjem svjetlosti, folna kiselina će lako oksidirati.

----------


## lilium

romanaaa,
Jedan dodatni umjereni unos folne, b12 i b6,  mi se cini razumnim (o dozama smo prije pisale), no na duze staze uzimati npr. zeljezo, kalcij i ostalo i to u dozama primjerenim za trudnocu mi se ne svidja. 
Moje misljenje je da treba raditi na tome da se prehrana balansira, a onda vitaminski pripravci mogu biti nadogradnja na to. 
 No na svakome od nas je da pronadje svoj put.
Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## darcy

Pijem folnu kiselinu. Ne bojim se viška, jer se višak vitamina izluči mokraćom. Znam dvoje djece koja imaju spinu bifidu i ne bi se htjela poslije tući po glavi ako daj Bože ostanem trudna. Ako nemaš dosta tog vitamina, kod bebice može doći do toga da se ne zatvori tzv. neuralna cijev (buduća osnova živčanog sustava), pa onda dijete može imati raznoraznih komplikacija koje bi folnom možda mogli izbjeći, ako se kod djeteta radi o nedostatku folne kiseline.
Meni je moja gin. savjetovala da ju pijem, kao i mojim kolegicama koje nastoje zanijeti.  :Love:

----------


## Isabel

Ja bi kupila Twinlabovu Folnu kiselinu, jer onaj Folic mi je ok, ali mora se piti 3 tablete dnevno da bi se dostigla dostatna dnevna količina.

Ove pak tabletice su 800mg. pa mi se to čini previše

Koja je zapravo preporučljiva dnevna doza i da li smijem uzimati 800mg dnevno??

Hvala  :Love:

----------


## lilium

Isabel,
nadam se da govoris o mcg a ne mg:

400mcg dnevno je preporucena dnevna doza za odrasle osobe
600mcg dnevno je preporucena doza za trudnice
800mcg dnevno - jos ide u dozvoljene kolicine za generalnu populaciju

Kod jednog manjeg dijela populacije koja ima poviseni homocistein i stalni manjak folne kiseline neki daju i doze preko 1000mcg (=1mg) no americki Food and Nutrition Board of the Institute of Medicine savjetuje da generalna populacija ne ide na unos od preko 1000 mcg folne dnevno (suplementi i fortificirana hrana)
Kad se uzima folna kiselina treba obratiti paznju da se s njom uzimaju i B12 i B6 (vezani metabolizmi - veci unos folne kiselina zna uzrokovati/prikriti manjak B12 - kazu da se to npr. desava kod unosa vise od 5000mcg (=5mg) folne dnevno)
Uz unos od 400mcg folne ide B12 6mcg i B6 2mg 
Sretno!

----------


## mandy

s obzirom da radimo na bebi i ja sam se konzultirala sa svojom doc vezano uz folnu,vitamine i željezo - u svakom slučaju umjerene doze folne su potrebne,dodatak vitamina,ako jedeš kuhanu i raznovrsnu hranu,nije potreban,željezo moram piti jer mi je hemoglobin 95,a bitan je za dotok kisika do svih stanica;a kad zatrudnim  :D šumeći magnezij zbog grčeva u mišićima i cirkulacije;u svakom slučaju,ne pretjerivati ni sa čim;imam susjedu čija kći ima 10 god.i spinu bifidu-rupu u donjem dijelu kralježnice,jedva hoda i intelektualno zaostaje u razvoju,prvo dijete joj je o.k.a isto nije uzimala folnu;prije 10 god.nitko nije ni spominjao folnu kiselinu-to znam,jer smo zajedno bile trudne i uzimale samo Calciu (tada je to bio opći trend,kao i folna sada);ja sam uzela Folic+,uzimam 2 tbl.poslije ručka(piše tri,ali mislim da je to za one nacije koje se hrane konzervama i gotovom hranom-mislim da smo mi na ovim područjima puno zdraviji );čovječe,napisala sam disertaciju na temu  :Laughing:

----------


## tenamila

Nakon missed ab. u kolovozu "ostao" nam je jos jedan ciklus za prezivjeti i odmah krećemo u nove pobjede  :Smile:  Odlucila sam krenuti s folnom kiselinom. E sada, da li ima razlike u preparatima sto se sastava tiče? Odnosno, moje pitanje je da li je postoji bitna razlika kod različitih proizvođača ili su sve te tablete više manje iste i najvažnije je da ih se počne uzimati? Sigurna sam da prehranom ne zadovoljavam dnevne potrebe.

----------


## mandy

*tenamila*,mislim da nema baš nekih razlika,svi se slažu u jednom-da u planiranju trudnoće i prva 3 mj.treba uzimati čistu folnu,a nakon toga,do kraja trudnoće i za vrijeme dojenja,Prenatal

----------


## tenamila

Hvala na brzom odgovoru!  :Smile:  Pretpostavljala sam i sama, ali ipak vrijedi pitati. Vec danas počinjem!

----------


## tonili

Curke ker netko uzima folnu iz DM-a? Znate ona njihova pakovanja vitaminčeka. kakva su iskustva?
Sorry, malo je OT, al da ne otvaram novu temu...

----------


## lilium

tonili,
DM ima jedan tip tabletica gdje su kombinacija folne 600mcg (dovoljno za trudnice iz generalne popuacije)+ b12 + b6, sto mi se na prvi pogled cini jako dobro, no moram jos provjeriti za b12 i b6 u kojim su kolicinama i koja supstanca.

----------


## tonili

O hvala Bogu da se netko javio! Već sam mislila da samo ja uopće znam za to!
Da, ja pijem te s dodatkom B12 i B6 i skroz su mi ok. Pije se samo jedna dnevno i nisam još osjetila onu težinu na želucu koju sam imala od folica.
Ajd ti malo to promotri stručnim okom, pa javi dojmove..  :Kiss:

----------


## Rene2

I  :Cekam: 

lilim jesi provjerila za taj B6+B12 iz DMa ja bih nešto trebala početi piti, već dugo nisam, pa si mislim taj. ali čekam tvoju potvrdu!

----------


## lilium

danas sam  otisla do jednog DMa  - kaze prodavacica da ih nemaju vec neko vrijeme  :Sad:  znam da sam ih ovo proljece vidjela u DMu u Dubrovniku, priupitat cu u jos kojem DMu tu u Zg ... a dok ih ne pronadjem

tonili, 
pls prepisi s kutijice sto pise za B6 i B12 koliko ima u mg - mcg i koje supstance navode: za b12 je obicno cyanocobalamin; za B6 pyridoxine) i ima li jos koje dod. supstance.

 :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> ja ju pijem..ali moja mama i ostale zene u njenim godinama nisu vjerojatno tad ni cule za to pa smo se rodili zivi i zdravi


pa nisu se baš svi rodili zdravi. a ni živi.

----------


## lilium

Nasla sam DM tabletice!  (u potazi ne treba brzo odustati, jer sve DM trgovine nemaju istu ponudu) 

DMov sastav:folna 600mcg; b12 3,5 mcg (maltodekstrin cijankobalamin) i  b6 1,9mg (piridoksin hidroklorid) mi se cini skroz prihvatljiv za generalnu populaciju kao dodatak prehrani s dosta dobrim kolicinama sva 3 vitamina, jer su preporuke US Food and Nutrition Boarda  za dnevni unos (kod generalne populacije, bez problema s homocisteinom i metabolizmom folata):
- za trudnice folna 600mcg; b12 2,6mcg, b6 1,9mg
- van trudnoce folna 400mcg; b12 2,4mcg, b6 1,5mg
( inace max dnevni unos pojedinih vitamina koji ne bi trebalo tek tako prelaziti: folna do 1000mcg, za B12 nije postavljen (za neke bolesti se daju i 1mg), b6 do100mg)
BTW American Heart Association je dao preporuceni dnevni unos za snizavanje homocisteina: folna 400mcg, B12 6mcg, B6 2mg, pa bi ove tabletice uz dodatni unos B12 i samo malo B6 mogle proci i za tu namjenu.

----------


## tonili

A ja taman krenula prepisivat podatke s kutijice!!!!!
Yeeees!!!!
Znači dobar i siguran proizvod! Eto, ja koristim i preporučujem svima!
*Lilium* hvala na korisnim informacijama!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## tenamila

Ja sam na kraju kupila Folic+ (prije rasprave o DM proizvodu) i pijem 2 tablete dnevno (iako su oreporučene 3). Nevezano uz to već duze vrijeme pijem dukatovo mlijeko 7 vitamina. Kada je tek stiglo na tržište počela sam ga kupovati i tek sam danas vidjela da je izmedju svih vitamina i folna.  :Smile:

----------


## Berlin

lilium, kako se zovu te tablete iz DM-a?


Gdje se može provjeriti razina folne u krvi?
Je li to rutinska pretraga, mislim je li može preko HZZO-a ili samo privatno?

----------


## lilium

Na deklaraciji tabletica su napisali "Das gesunde Plus tablete s folnom kiselinom+vitamini B6 i B12" - na kutiji jos pise "Folsaure 600 + B6 + B12
Depot-Tabletten"

ovdje imas link na post gdje sam stavila linkove na mjesta gdje se rade analize vitamina-minerala (za koje ja znam), oni svi rade i folnu:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...=asc&start=265

Preporucujem napraviti i folnu i b12 (vezani metabolizmi), ja sam to napravila privatno, no kako i labosi po bolnickim centrima rade te pretrage sigurno ih netko dobiva i preko osiguranja. 

Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## Berlin

lilium, hvala ti.
 :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

Evo meni ponestalo Folic-a,u Dm-u nisam našla gesunde(imaju sto drugih te marke,a baš folne nestalo),pa sam uzela Prenatal; 8)

----------


## Berlin

I ja sam je kupila u Dm-u, samo što nemaš baš u svakome.

----------


## the enchantress

> Preporucujem napraviti i folnu i b12 (vezani metabolizmi), ja sam to napravila privatno, no kako i labosi po bolnickim centrima rade te pretrage sigurno ih netko dobiva i preko osiguranja. 
> 
> Sretno


Ja sam pitala svoju doktoricu opće prakse mogu li raditi folnu na trošak HZZO-a  (inače sam ju uvijek vadila u privatnom, sada mi se više ne plaća  :Grin: ). Ona kaže da nema frke, da ju labosi rade, ali da joj donesem da mi je ginekolog napisao da napravim, pa će ona meni dati uputnicu (ja se vodim u bolnici pa zato, ali mislim da ne bi trebalo biti problema da socijalni ginkić izda istu).

----------


## Cekajuci andjela

Ishrana utiče na spermatozoide
08:37 25.03.2008. / Izvor: 24sata
Ishrana koja obiluje folatima, to jest folnom kiselinom, smanjuje izglede za proizvodnju abnormalnih spermatozoida koji mogu dovesti do začeća dece s genetskim poremećajima. 

Izvori folne kiseline u ljudskoj ishrani su povrće i voće - zelena salata, grašak, spanać, kelj, pasulj, orasi, kikiriki, pšenične klice, tunjevina, paradajz, spanać, pekarski kvasac, asparagus, prokelj, banana, limun, pomorandža, dinja, mleko, jaja. 

Folata ima i u jetri, džigerici, bubrezima, žumancetu i kvascu.

----------


## Baby

nikako mi nije jasno zašto je Ankari ginić zabranio folnu dok ne zatrudni... :? Jedino negativno što sam našla: http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2008/12/15/0572006.html

----------


## Baby

nikako mi nije jasno zašto je Ankari ginić zabranio folnu dok ne zatrudni... :? Jedino negativno što sam našla: http://www.net.hr/zdravlje/page/2008/12/15/0572006.html

----------


## lilium

Ovo o vezi folata i respiratornih problema je svjeza studija jesen 2008, tako da ne vjerujem da je itko ranije na to mislio. 
Umjereni povremeni unos folne je OK (a narocito ako netko dokazano ima manjkova), no slazem se da s nicim ne treba pretjerivati.

Ovdje je link na originalni sazetak norveskog rada koji korelira bolest respiratornih problema u djece do 18mj i uzimanja sintetskih folata:

http://adc.bmj.com/cgi/content/abstr....2008.142448v2

Evo na brzinu sam prevela mehanizam djelovanja objavljen u ovom clanku:

http://www.nutraingredients.com/Rese...-in-baby-Study

"Komentirajuci potencijalni mehanizam, Haberg i suradnici kazu da komponente poput folata i folne kiseline djeluju kao metil donori, sto znaci da uticu na proces metilacije (biokemijski proces) koji modificira geentsku aktivnost. 

Oni dodaju da uticaji metilacije na imuni sustav i bolesti respiratornog trakta jos nisu detaljno istrazeni.

Sintentska folna kiselina (PteGlu), najcesce koristini oblik folata u pripravcima, je razlicita od folata iz hrane i moze djelovati drugacije nego ti prirodni folati, kazu istrazivaci.

Apsorpcija PteGlu je proces koji dovodi do zasicenja i redovna uporaba suplemenata folne kiseline ce u mnogih subjekata rezultirati cirkuliranjem nemetabolizirane folne kiseline, koja moze imati uticaj na imune stanice". 

I pored rezultata te studije, kazu da je umjeren unos folne koristan u sprecavanju spine bifide i neuroloskih problema i sl., pa englezi i dalje savjetuju unos 400mcg:  "Dr Elaine Vickers, iz  Asthma UK kaze: "Korist od uzimanja folne kiseline kod trudnica naveliko nadmasuje moguce rizike razvoja astme kod beba i mi jako preporučujemo trudnicama da  nastave uzimati prema smjernicama "
( izvor:  http://www.asthma.org.uk/news_media/...linked_to.html ) 


Sretno   :Heart:

----------


## segecic

pozdrav svima koji pišu i čitaju ovaj forum.ja se zovem Anita i mama sam djeteta sa spinom bifidom,jpišem ovaj post jer vidim da se o spini bifidi piše kao posljedici ne pijenja folne kiseline.moram vam reći da to nije istina,jer je puno mama djece sa spinom bifidom pilo folnu kiselinu prije začeča,u prvom tromjeseču trudnoće,pa je ipak došlo do sb.mnogo je djece u RH sa ovom malformacijom,a većina mama i očeva su u času začeća bili mladi,zdravi nisu pili i li pušili,želim vam reći da je dobro piti folnu kiselinu,ali ako vam je željezo ok ,onda vam je i folna kiselina ok.ja se pripremam za drugu trudnoću nakon punih 6 godina,obavljam sve pretrage,pijem vitamine(i folnu kiselinu),zdravo se hranim i nadam se zdravom djetetu.moj sin ne hoda,ali je pametno i bistro dijete,zato vas sve molim da ne osuđujete mame koje imaju djete sa spinom bifidom ili meningomijelokelom,jer mi nismo niti glupe niti neobrazovane,dapače večina nas je visoko obrazovana,a s našom djecom smo završile još puno škola..dijete sa spinom bifidom se može dogoditi svakome,osobno meni i suprugu naše dijete je dar s neba...

----------


## lilium

segecic,   :Love:  
Sretno!

----------


## leloX

Segecic zaista su ohrabrujuće ove tvoje riječi, i za mene su heroji majke koje imaju dijete sa problemom i odlučuju se na još jedan novi život, imaš tisuću mojih poljubaca, zagrljaja i podrški. 
Ja inače pijem folnu jer planiram trudnoću, imam astmu i jako komplicirane trudnoće. 
Segecic   :Kiss:

----------


## mandy

*segecic*, ja sam rodila prije 13 i 10 godina, pila sam samo Calciu, folnu nitko nije ni spominjao, hvala Bogu imam zdravu djecu, ali moja susjeda ima djevojčicu sa spinom, skupa smo bile trudne; mislim da nitko ne osuđuje vas majke, nego je samo stvar u tome što je trenutno "in", a što nije. onda smo sve pile Calciu, sada Folnu, a možda za 5 godina otkriju da smo sad trebale piti nešto što ne pijemo; meni je željezo u komi, pa sad uzimam i folnu i B zajedno s njim, po preporuci dr, ali ne mislim da je to garancija da ću roditi zdravo dijete, na žalost nema te garancije; ako planiraš trudnoću možeš nam se pridružiti na odbrojavanju, pročitaj pravila foruma,  možeš se prijaviti na listu i zajedno s nama čekati, lakše je kad nas je više   :Kiss:

----------


## kikica2

Jel nekome od vas bilo zlo od te folne?   :Sad:  
Ja ju se jednostavno bojim popiti, jer mi je obavezno nakon nje mučno, i onda ta mučnina traje i traje. Sad sam u 9 tj.

----------


## lilium

kikic2,
ima nas ovdje koje "osijecamo" folnu, i meni je od nekih "marki" bilo nekako mucno (i van T), cini mi se da mi najmanje smeta ona kombinacija iz DMa, imas o tome par postova ranije.
 :Kiss:

----------


## alef

Zanima me koliko mjeseci prije trudnoće se treba početi piti folna? Je li tri mjeseca dovoljno? Previše?

----------


## lilium

alef,
sve je to individualno, ako se pravilno hranis i nemas problema s metabolizmom folata (glavnina populacije nema te probleme) onda ti mozda dodatni unos i nije potreban, no za svaki slucaj je dobo krenuti nesto ranije, 3-4 mjeseca, cisto da se izbjegnu potencijalni nedostaci.

Mary Glenville u svojoj knjizi kao povecati plodnost preporucuje 4 mjeseca ranije krenuti s pripremama organizma, evo neke informacije s njenih web stranica:

http://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm

----------


## alef

Ovo je super. Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## lilium

Svjeza studija vezana uz folnu (10. mj. 2009)- obratite paznju na lijekove koje uzimate - konzultirajte se s doktorima:
Uzimanju lijekova koji blokiraju aktivnost folne kiseline (antagonisti folne kiseline) u prvom trimsteru trudnoce povecavaju rizik kongenitalnih malformacija fetusa 

Ukratko: ispitivanje je obavio tim sastavljen od epidemiologa, pediatara, kliničkih farmakologa, ginekologa.... na podacima iz Izraela: 84832  djece rodjene izmedju 1998 i 2007.  Radi se o 2 grupe lijekova:jedna grupa (dihydrofolate reductase inhibitori) sprecava konverziju folata u svoj aktivni metabolit i ukljucuje trimethoprim (antibiotik), sulfasalazine (za ulcerativni kolitis) i methotrexate (chemotherapeutik). Druga grupa lijekova je poznata po tome da smanjuje koncentraciju folata u serumu i tkivima preko različitih mehanizama djelovanja, a uključuje antiepileptike (carbamazepine, phenytoin, lamotrigine, primidone, valproic acid and phenobarbital) i cholestyramine (smanjuju kolesterol).

Izvor: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...1013201751.htm

----------


## MGrubi

preporučeno je 600mcg za trudnice
a to bi bilo:
-8 šalica rimske salate
-2 šalice špinata
-2 šalice šparoga
-3,5 šalice raštike
-2 šalice slanutka
-2,5 šalice bijelog graha
-100g tel. jetri
-2 šalice leće

----------


## crvenkapica77

cure jeste li ikad pile  iz dm  folnu kiselinu sa ostalim vitaminima u kombinaciji....sve u jednoj tableti....kosta oko 15kn...uzima se jedna dnevno....sta kazete na to?? :?

----------


## ANKARA

Ja nisam. Općenito, baš ne vjerejuem sintetičkim oblicima vitamina. Moja preporuka ti je da uzimaš što više folne iz hrane ili napraviš mineralno vitaminski status da vidiš da li ti ustvari išta od vitamina zapravo nedostaje. Mnoge stvari iz DM-a su super i kvalitetne su ali sa vitaminima mi nekako nije za igrati se.

----------


## mala_mamica

meni je ginekolog rekao prije trudnoče, da pijem foln barem par mjeseci ranije

tako da mi sda ništa nije jasno :?  :?  :?  :?

----------


## zg_danijela

ja sam do prije mjesec dana bila na kontracepciji, kad mi je od jednom puhnulo u glavu da želim bebicu

odmah po završetku zadnje pilule, kupila sam si Folic plus i počela ga piti

a počeli bi raditi bebicu idući mjesec

znači pit ću Folic plus 2 mjeseca prije prvog pokušaja

obzirom na sve što sam pročitala o folnoj kiselini i činjenici da sam prije bila na pilulama, mislim da sam dobro odlučila

----------


## power

Zanima me može li uzimanje folne kiseline u dozi oko 800 mcg štetiti djetetu koje se doji tijekom dojenja u trudnoći? Naime, izgleda da sam trudna 3 tjedna, a još uvijek dojim svoju 16-mjesečnu curicu. Moram se još posavjetovati s ginićem, ali zanimaju me i vaša iskustva.

----------


## jagoda1711

Mene isto zanima je li puno piti dnevno 800 mg folne kis. , svugdje po forumima preporučuju 400 mg. Ja pijem od Kal-a ali u tableti je 800 mg.

----------


## Fae

Ja pijem od Natural Wealtha od 400mg jednu ujutro, jednu navečer.

----------


## zeljana02

> Ja pijem od Natural Wealtha od 400mg jednu ujutro, jednu navečer.


potpisuje...samo sto ja pijem samo ujutro...odlicne su i pijem ih od 8 mjeseca...od prenatala bilo mi je muka i nisu mi odgovarale...

----------


## frost

ne znam da li sam vec pisala na ovoj temi.
generalno sam protiv sintetskih vitamin a vise sam za zdraviju ishranu.
nisam pila nikada folnu kiselinu, ni pre ni u toku trudnoce

isla sam na to da ni moja majka, ni baka ni prabaka nisu to radile a zivele su u sigurno oskudnijim uslovima sto se ishrane tice.

uglavnom se trudim da jedem sezonsku hranu

----------


## Glossy

Ja pijem 5mg folne kiseline jedanput dnevno. Malo sam istraživala te našla da je na stranici  www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm navedeno da je dovoljno unositi 4mg dnevno tri mjeseca prije začeća. Konzultirala sam se s doktorom i rekao je da je dovoljno ovo što unosim.

----------


## Handy

Prije trudnoće nisam pila, jer nisam ni znala da je to dobro i poželjno. A sad nekako sve više mislim da je bolje to nekako iz hrane probati dobiti, ali bi mi netko trebao doooobar jelovnik za npr. jedan mjesec sastaviti :Smile: )) da bude uravnotežena prehrana i da sigurno dobijem sve što mi treba.

----------


## zibba

Ono što mene zanima je da li folna pomaže kod problema sa zubima. Planiram T, ali imam dosta problema sa pucanjem zubi još od prijašnjih T i zbog toga sam morala već nekoliko zubi izvaditi jer bi popucali tako da je ostao samo korijen. Dakle neovisno o planiranoj aktivnosti oko T, zanima me da je bi mi ionako dobro došlo povremeno koristiti folnu zbog stanja zubi?

----------


## crvenkapica77

kakav je ovaj folacin sto se dobije na recept''? prije sam koristila onu od dietpharm  ali sam potrosila  i sad pijem ovu....

----------


## katrin23

> kakav je ovaj folacin sto se dobije na recept''? prije sam koristila onu od dietpharm  ali sam potrosila  i sad pijem ovu....


Ja uzimam folacin od početka trudnoće na preporuku ginekologa, sad sam na 23 tjedna i prije par dana na kontoli mi je doc rekla da ću uzimati po jednu tabletu do kraja trudnoće. Možda ova preporuka ima veze sa mojim silnim komplikacijama, ne znam ali slušam ju i za sada nisam primjetila nikakve nuspojave od te jedne male tablete dnevno.

----------


## mandy

> Ono što mene zanima je da li folna pomaže kod problema sa zubima. Planiram T, ali imam dosta problema sa pucanjem zubi još od prijašnjih T i zbog toga sam morala već nekoliko zubi izvaditi jer bi popucali tako da je ostao samo korijen. Dakle neovisno o planiranoj aktivnosti oko T, zanima me da je bi mi ionako dobro došlo povremeno koristiti folnu zbog stanja zubi?


mislim da nema veze sa zubima, to je vit. iz skupine B a oni su primarno dobri  za kosu, kožu i nokte ( osim za  "važne" funkcije):
http://bs.wikipedia.org/wiki/Folna_kiselina
meni je zbog anamneze također preporučena folna od 4mg dnevno, 3 mj.prije T i tijekom 1. tromjesječja

----------


## lady.x

Jedno pitanje za sve cure koje piju folnu kiselinu: da li je pijete bilo kad u toku dana ili tokom obroka? Ja sam pocela da pijem, ali me jako nervira jer u uputstvu pise da se pije u sred obroka i onda uvek zaboravim, a ne znam zasto je tako, da li ce se iskoristiti ako popijem bilo kada?

----------


## principesa

ja sam počela piti folc plus.....glupo je što se pije 3x dnevno....isto baš ne pazim da ju pijem poslije obroka....

----------


## Optimisticna

Evo ja pijem folacin jednom dnevno već tri mjeseca. Na preporuku ginekologice, rekla obavezno jednu tabletecu dnevno, hrani maternicu i bebu. Dala mi recept i dobila sam dvije kutijice u ruke bez plaćanja. Kad sam htijela uzeti nove iz ljekarne, u jednoj mi nisu htijeli dati (????!!!!),a u drugoj me magistra samo pitala šta za zadržavanje trudnoće, rekla sam da sam imala spontani...preporučila moja gin..blabla.... kimnula je glavom i dala mi kutijicu, mislim 20kn ili manje. Milsim da tokom ova tri mjeseca nisam preskočila ni jednom. Ako ne uzmem odmah ujutro, uzimam nakon posla. Na tašte ili poslje jela stvarno ne pazim na to, uopće mi ne smeta za želudac. Uz folacin uzimam vitam B kompleks , lactogin kapsule i matičnu mliječ i pms free od encijana. Šaku dnevno. Ništa mi ne smeta.

----------


## CUUuu

Ja pijem suprady koji u sebi ima folnu kiselinu - 400 mg, a ovaj tjedan idem kod ginića pa ću ga pitat bi li se prebacila na neki prenatal ili nešto drugo što ima više folne u sebi. Inače se hranim prilično zdravo - jedem dosta voća i povrća...

----------


## principesa

kažu da je 400 mg taman za cure koje planiraju trudnoću...tek nakon što zatrudniš treba piti 800...

----------


## anabela

ja sam danas kupila Folic acid 800 mcg.... rekla mi teta u apoteci da je to ok, što ću sad? Ne mogu prepoloviti tableticu jer je premala.

----------


## Zara1

> ja sam danas kupila Folic acid 800 mcg.... rekla mi teta u apoteci da je to ok, što ću sad? Ne mogu prepoloviti tableticu jer je premala.


zašto bi je prepolovila?
to je mala količina
ja pijem 1 dnevno od 5 mg

nije isto 800 mcg i 5 mg

----------


## Danka_

> kažu da je 400 mg taman za cure koje planiraju trudnoću...tek nakon što zatrudniš treba piti 800...


Kada piše "mg", to se odnosi na miligrame. Međutim, ti u stvari misliš na mikrograme. 1 miligram sadržava tisuću mikrograma. U oznaci za mikrograme koristi se grčko slovo *μ* (mu),pa neki onda pišu "ug" a neki "mcg". U stvari bi trebalo μg, ali je nezgodno na internetu. 

Doza od 400 do 800 mikrograma je isto što i 0.4 do 0.8 miligrama. Neki ginekolozi u nekim slučajevima preporučuju puno veće doze, npr. 4 ili 5 miligrama. Folacin (to nije folic plus) sadržava 5 miligrama po tableti.

----------


## Zara1

> kažu da je 400 mg taman za cure koje planiraju trudnoću...tek nakon što zatrudniš treba piti 800...


400 mg ne postoji 
valjda si mislila 400µg tj. 800µg

tu na temi se stalno miješa mg i µg

----------


## CUUuu

Bila sam kod ginica i pitala ga za folnu - rekao mi je da sam mlada i zdrava i pošto se zdravo hranim da mi to nije neophodno, ali da mi isto tako neće ni škodit pa da mogu umjesto supradyna koji inače pijem uzimati prenatal. Kupila sam prenatal i sad me zanima jeste li vi koje ste ga pile prije trudnoće imale ikakvih nus pojava u smislu želučanih tegoba ili povećanja apetita, kilaže i sl. (Ne bih se nikako željela udebljat jer sam u zadnjoj godini dana skinula višak radi lakšeg zatrudnjivanja).

----------


## rtg

> Bila sam kod ginica i pitala ga za folnu - rekao mi je da sam mlada i zdrava i pošto se zdravo hranim da mi to nije neophodno, ali da mi isto tako neće ni škodit pa da mogu umjesto supradyna koji inače pijem uzimati prenatal. Kupila sam prenatal i sad me zanima jeste li vi koje ste ga pile prije trudnoće imale ikakvih nus pojava u smislu želučanih tegoba ili povećanja apetita, kilaže i sl. (Ne bih se nikako željela udebljat jer sam u zadnjoj godini dana skinula višak radi lakšeg zatrudnjivanja).


Od kojeg proizvođača si uzela prenatal???

----------


## CUUuu

Natural wealth - smeđa bočica sa žutim čepom - 122 kn za 100 tableta - nadam se da ću bit truna prije nego sve popijem  :Smile:

----------


## rtg

Obicno prenatali ne prave mucnine prije trudnoce, a pogotovo tebi koja pijes supradyn s kojeg po meni nisi ni trebala prelazit...Al drzim ti fige za plusic..ako uspijes negdje u tvojoj blizini naci ljekarnu koja sa firmom Solgar radi provjeru vitaminskomineralnog statusa, malo odi si provjerit...

----------


## anabela

> Bila sam kod ginica i pitala ga za folnu - rekao mi je da sam mlada i zdrava i pošto se zdravo hranim da mi to nije neophodno, ali da mi isto tako neće ni škodit pa da mogu umjesto supradyna koji inače pijem uzimati prenatal. Kupila sam prenatal i sad me zanima jeste li vi koje ste ga pile prije trudnoće imale ikakvih nus pojava u smislu želučanih tegoba ili povećanja apetita, kilaže i sl. (Ne bih se nikako željela udebljat jer sam u zadnjoj godini dana skinula višak radi lakšeg zatrudnjivanja).


meni je rekao da nadomjesci s folnom uopće nisu potrebni, da je ima u svoj hrani ali ja sam svejedno uzela ako neće škoditi. Bolje da se kasnije pitam zašto jesam nego zašto nisam

----------


## principesa

cure..jučer mi je ginica (dr.Ivanišević) rekla da je 400 mcg Folne i više nego dovoljna u trudnoći....da su preporuke od 800 mcg ludost....da znate...

----------


## zeljana02

ja pijem folnu kiselinu 400mcg od natural wealth-a, 100 tableta 40 kn i odlicne su mi...pila sam i prenatal,ali od njega mi je bilo muka i povracala sam...

----------


## zeljana02

i da pijem ju ujutro prije posla, a kad zaboravim nekad i navecer i ne opterecujem se s tim...bitno da sam ju popila...

----------


## Nives

> cure..jučer mi je ginica (dr.Ivanišević) rekla da je 400 mcg Folne i više nego dovoljna u trudnoći....da su preporuke od 800 mcg ludost....da znate...


ovo sam i ja cula i inace uzimam 400 grama dnevno + vitamine za zene koje zele biti majke (sve to u jednoj tableti)

----------


## crvenkapica77

pozdrav  
ja pijem folnu  5mg  dnevno  po preporuci  dr.vec dugo,  a sad mi je uveo 10mg  dnevno   , pije li tko  toliko puno?ja sam u mpo vodama   :Smile: 
i jos nesto
  vi zene sto  ste ostale prirodno  trudne,  pijete  isto folnu naravno  , jeste li vi trazile od dr.  ili vam dr. sam preporucio?
zasto pitam  '-jer  moja  je nevjesta  opet trudna  , 3 dijete,  prije nije pila  folnu tada nisam ni ja znala za nju  a  sad je ja pitam jel pije  veli da ne zna ni sta je to  :Unsure: 
zar to  ne bi trebao ginekolog  reci da se pije?
trudna je  mj dana  ,da krene sad piti  folnu?  nikad nije kasno

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Natural wealth - smeđa bočica sa žutim čepom - 122 kn za 100 tableta - nadam se da ću bit truna prije nego sve popijem


i ja sam ovo kupila pa su mi neke formasice rekle da je to sr***  ,  mada ja i dalje to pijem

----------


## crvenkapica77

nitko za odgovorit  ??

----------


## adal

Ja mislim da bi to trebala poceti piti obavezno i bas me cudi da joj to nije prepisao ginic,ja je isto nisam pila tek od 10 sedmice trudnoce i to jednu kutiju i ne vise jer beba nije bila dobrosto ne znaci da je zbog folne al je sad nikako nebih preskocila!

----------


## Ares

moja soc. gin. nikad mi ništa nije preporučila, ali poslije spontanog bila sam kod privatnog koji mi je rekao da se preporučuje piti folnu 3-6 mjeseci prije trudnoće i prvo tromjesečje, tako sam i napravila

----------


## crvenkapica77

ja kako idem na ivf  ja to znam  ali  moja  nevjesta pojma nema sta je to folna, pa sam joj rekla da procita na  internetu  o njoj, i da obavezno ode u ljekarnu i kupi nesto gdje je ima ili nju samu,  
i meni je tako privatni  rekao za folnu da pijem  i  uvijek mi naglasava  da je pijem  a moja ginicka  nikad, ali zato sada bez problema gin. daje recept

----------


## crvenkapica77

koje pijete  vi da joj mogu savjetovati  sto da kupi?

----------


## Sela

Malo temicu u zrak.Kao pripremu za trudnocu uzimam po 3 drazeje Folic plus dnevno,svaki drugi dan jedan Pregnital,odnedavno sam uvela i B komplex od Solgara koji se uzima po 2 drazeje dnevno(uskoro uvadjam Estrofem koji mi nekako od prvog dana uzimanja "nije legao" a procitala sam negdje da je dobro uz vece kolicine estrogena uzimati B kompleks-ne talozi se tamo gdje ne bi trebao uz B complex).Moje pitanje je da li uz B complex uzimati posebno jos folnu jer vitamin B9 se vec nalazi u B komplexu ili samo smanjiti dozu?Sto je pametno?

----------


## NerdyD

ja već mjesecima koristim folnu kiselinu kao pripremu pred trudnoću, a počela sam koristiti jel mi je moja ginićka to preporučila kada sam joj rekla da pokušavamo. ne smeta mi nimalo, niti imam kakve promjene na težini.

----------


## orlica

Meni je gin po nalazu krvi rekla da nije potrebno ništa piti!

----------


## ina33

Evo nekog linka, po kojemu je folna stvarno OK za trudnoću:

http://www.nacional.hr/clanak/118849...maceutsko-ruho

Reli su mi i da Ameri uvode i omegu3.

Opet, sumnjam da je folna kao takva make-break neke trudnoće, i, opet.... neko ko je u MPO-u može je sad pit doslovno godinama kao "pripremu za trudnoću", ono 5 i više, onda u tom smislu treba ipak pitat liječnika da li se to može tako godinama kljucat ili to ipak nema smisla.

Na kraju, mislim da ja nisam više ništa pila, da me ne deblja, ili bi pila tipa tri mjeseca prije postupka i onda pauza do idućeg postupka.

----------


## Tomy

Evo, ja u 17.tjednu još uvijek uzimam Folacin po 1 tabletu dnevno...nuspojava u mom slučaju nema...

----------


## mlukacin

Prvu trudnoću sam pila, doduše ne redovito... druge dvije nisam pila jer nije bilo potrebe... i sve je bilo ok
Koliko to sve pomaže nemam pojma? Ima li nekih stručnih članka o tome? Da li su ti lijekovi prošli testiranje?
Zašto piti folnu ako možeš povećati unos hranom? Zar nije jednostavnije malo promijeniti jelovnik?

----------


## sirius

Kardiolozi kažu da unošenje dodatne folne kiseline neposredno prije i prva tri mjeseca trudnoće smanjuje učestalost prirođenih srčanih grešaka . kad nađem link stavim.

----------


## mayato

Ja sam pila folnu prije začeća 3 mj. i prva 2 mj. trudnoće, rečeno mi je da je to jako dobro za bebu, a jelom se navodno ne može tolika količina unijeti...

----------


## sss

> Prvu trudnoću sam pila, doduše ne redovito... druge dvije nisam pila jer nije bilo potrebe... i sve je bilo ok
> Koliko to sve pomaže nemam pojma? Ima li nekih stručnih članka o tome? Da li su ti lijekovi prošli testiranje?
> Zašto piti folnu ako možeš povećati unos hranom? Zar nije jednostavnije malo promijeniti jelovnik?


Kako znaš da nije bilo potrebe? Imala si dovoljnu količinu u tijelu? Kako si to ustanovila? Folna kis. je vit. topiv u vodi, troši se, treba se redovito unositi, a u trudnoći su potrebe povećane. 

Naravno da ima stručnih članaka, bezbroj, kao i o svakom vitaminu, nije problem naći, danas u doba interneta. 

A pitati jesu lijekovi prošli testiranje... mi je nekako kao pitati je li ova krava od koje jedemo meso narasla iz teleta. Postupak dolaska lijeka na tržište je poznat i određen, u svakoj državi na svijetu. Ima puno predfaza, faza i postfaza ( kemijska ispitivanja, ispitivanja na životinjama, klinička ispitivanja, registracija, obveza izvješćivanja o nuspojavama kad je lijek već na tržištu....). Ako je lijek (ili dodatak prehrani) u ljekarni, ne treba se više zamarati je li prošao ''testiranja''. Prošao je. Ne može dobiti naziv ''lijek'' bez, uz ostalo, dokaza o učinkovitosti. 
Ako se kupuje na placu, onda treba razmišljati o testiranjima.

----------


## Idnom

Imam pitanje vezano uz uzimanje folne kiseline. Naime, u zadnja
3 mjeseca sam uzimala Bayerov Elevit Pronatal (sadrzi folnu i razlicite vitamine i minerale). Jos nisam uspjela ostati trudna, a i dosta je neizvjesno kada ce se to dogoditi (bila kod ginekologice, sumnja na neke hormonske probleme pa u 1.mj. krecem s pretragama) pa me zanima da li bi mi bilo pametno nastaviti piti Elevit ili je bolje napraviti pauzu? Razmisljala sam cak da pocnem piti samo folnu jer me strah da ne unesem previse A i D vitamina. Kad sam to pitanje postavila ginekologici rekla mi je da ne postoje nikakva istrazivanja o tome i da odlucim sama, niti u uputama o lijeku (Elevit) ne pise koliko se max smije uzimati. Pliz help ak se netko kuzi ili ima kakvo iskustvo s ovime!!

----------


## Idnom

Mozda je vazno napomenuti da mi i sad intenzivno radimo na trudnoci bez obzira na pretrage i nadamo se plusicu. Zato me muci ta folna jer sam citala koliko je vazna u prvim tjednima nakaon zaceca dok jos ni ne znas da si trudna.

----------


## mlukacin

> Kako znaš da nije bilo potrebe? Imala si dovoljnu količinu u tijelu? Kako si to ustanovila? Folna kis. je vit. topiv u vodi, troši se, treba se redovito unositi, a u trudnoći su potrebe povećane. 
> 
> Naravno da ima stručnih članaka, bezbroj, kao i o svakom vitaminu, nije problem naći, danas u doba interneta. 
> 
> A pitati jesu lijekovi prošli testiranje... mi je nekako kao pitati je li ova krava od koje jedemo meso narasla iz teleta. Postupak dolaska lijeka na tržište je poznat i određen, u svakoj državi na svijetu. Ima puno predfaza, faza i postfaza ( kemijska ispitivanja, ispitivanja na životinjama, klinička ispitivanja, registracija, obveza izvješćivanja o nuspojavama kad je lijek već na tržištu....). Ako je lijek (ili dodatak prehrani) u ljekarni, ne treba se više zamarati je li prošao ''testiranja''. Prošao je. Ne može dobiti naziv ''lijek'' bez, uz ostalo, dokaza o učinkovitosti. 
> Ako se kupuje na placu, onda treba razmišljati o testiranjima.


Stvarno ne znam kako je mene moja majka uspjela roditi zdravu... Ono što sam ja htijela reći jest to ako se kvalitetno hraniš da svakako možeš unijet dovoljnu količinu za dijete... i naravno, folna kiselina nije lijek nego je dijetetski proizvod, a oni baš ne podliježu postupke kao i lijekovi... Znam, jer sam radila to na stažu, a kuma mi još uvijek to radi na Zavodu za klinička ispitivanja 
Velim, apsolutno nemam ništa protiv toga ali naprosto mi je bezveze... ono, sad bi htio biti trudan pa obavezno moraš folnu, pa obavezno moraš prenatal pa ovo pa ono... na kraj ti je mjesečni trošaki za sve što moraš oko 500njak kuna... e sad koliko voća i povrća iz bio uzgoja možeš dobiti za to? A sigurniji si za podrijelo namirnice koju kupiš npr. u BIO&BIO nego u tabletice na kojima piše više nego ništa....

----------


## donna

i ja sam mislila sada početi uzimati folnu jer mi je dr rekla da slobodno mogu za 2 mj ponovno probati(nakon kiretaže koju sam imala krajem 3mj)..čujem da je dobro uzimati folnu 3 mj prije začeća pa ću početi.ostalo mi je folic plus od zadnje trudnoće jedino ne volim što se pijem 3x dnevno

----------


## Dalmašica

Ja pijem Folnu od Twinlaba nekih mjesec dana...ja sam osobno za to da se mora piti najmanje tri mjeseca prije trudnoće ...on sprječava mogućnost defekta neuralne cijevi kao i mozga .

----------


## centar

mi vec skoro godinu i pol zelimo bebicu i ja pijem folnu na preporuku svoje dr. 
znam da je potrebno unositi oko 0.4. mg folne dnevno minimalno mjesec dana prije zaceca i prva tri mjeseca trudnoce i to zbog sprijecavanja pojave spine bifide i nekih poremecaja u razvoju mozga.

----------


## Cocolina

ja sam folnu počela piti tek kada sam saznala da sam trudna.
prva tri mjeseca sam pila nju a sada pijem prenatal od Naturawealth-a.

----------


## adal

da li su kod vas povucene sa trzista folacin i sve vrste folne?vec par dana ih trazim po apotekama ali nema,nesto mi je cudno da su se bas u svim rasprodale bojim se da nisu povucene zbog necega....

----------


## Sony

Cure,moze li tijelo radi uvodenja folne kiseline (Folacin od Solgara 400mg) ubrzati ovulaciju?
Kolegica je vrlo kratko pila folnu,a sljedeca ovulacija joj je navodno s redovnog 14.stog bila 7.dan ciklusa :Unsure:

----------


## maca papucarica

Folna kiselina nema utjecaj na ovulaciju ili ciklus opcenito. Prije da je rijec o slucajnom kratkom ciklusu ili ovom navodno  :Smile:

----------


## Sony

tnx maca papucarica, i ja tako mislim.Radi se o skupini vitamina,a ne hormona.. No kako sam joj ja sugerirala da pocne s folacinom jer planira trudnocu na proljece,sad sam se osjecala krivom jer ju navodno boli trbuh nakon popijene tablete,te joj se "pokvario" ciklus...

----------


## MASLINA1973

Prema mojim saznanjima, folna nimalo ne škodi. Dapače. Meni je preporučila frendica čijoj je sestri savjetovao liječnik na SD. 
Uglavnom, pila sam i prije trudnoće i za vrijeme FoliC plus. Kako mi je ostalo još nekoliko tabletica, uzimala sam ih i nakon poroda misleći da mi mogu samo pomoći, a bilo mi žao baciti jer nije bilo potencijalnih trudnica niti trudnjača oko mene.

----------


## maca papucarica

Folna kiselina je visestruko korisna priprema za trudnocu, kao i u samoj trudnoci. Visak folne se izluci mokracom, a manjak moze prouzrociti kojekakve probleme.
Ma da, ta kolegica izgleda ne treba niciju pomoc... Znam i ja jednu koja nije htjela piti prenatalne vitamine u T, a koje joj je preporucio ginekolog, jer "ona ce to zaboravljati popiti"...

----------


## artep

Ja sam pila u sve tri trudnoće,pa dogodi se i meni da zaboravim koji dan,pa to ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem ili biti razlogom da se ne uzimaju vitamini! :Confused:

----------


## maca papucarica

> Ja sam pila u sve tri trudnoće,pa dogodi se i meni da zaboravim koji dan,pa to ne bi trebalo predstavljati problem ili biti razlogom da se ne uzimaju vitamini!


A sto da ti kazem...
Nije to antibiotik da mora biti svaki dan u isto vrijeme. Po meni, bolje popiti 4/7 puta nego uopce ne piti.
 I ja pijem omega 3 kad se sjetim i kad izracunam da nisam jela ribu i sjemenke par dana i da necu jos par...

----------


## carmina burana

Pozdrav trudnicama i trudilicama!
Izgubila sam bebu sa 16 tt (prije tjedan dana)-potpuno zdrav dečkić  :Sad: 
Mjesec dana prije planirane T počela sam piti Folic plus, od 9-13 tt pila od Dietpharma+omega 3 (tako je pakirano, a dobila sam kutiju reklamno na poklon) i sad, tjedan dana nakon missed ab (dakle4 tjedna nakon prestanka uzimanja folne) opet počela uzimati Folic plus (ostalo mi za 12 dana) jer ćemo ponovno pokušati s bebolinom za 3 mj (a imam i osteopeniju).
E sad, u prolazu sam skužila u "dm"-u da prodaju neke svoje tabletice folne (od 400 mcg), košta oko 24 kn pa me zanima, ima li tko iskustva? Mislim, folna bi trebala biti ista, ne?

----------


## carmina burana

Pozdrav trudnicama i trudilicama!
Izgubila sam bebu sa 16 tt (prije tjedan dana)-potpuno zdrav dečkić  :Sad: 
Mjesec dana prije planirane T počela sam piti Folic plus, od 9-13 tt pila od Dietpharma+omega 3 (tako je pakirano, a dobila sam kutiju reklamno na poklon) i sad, tjedan dana nakon missed ab (dakle4 tjedna nakon prestanka uzimanja folne) opet počela uzimati Folic plus (ostalo mi za 12 dana) jer ćemo ponovno pokušati s bebolinom za 3 mj.
E sad, u prolazu sam skužila u "dm"-u da prodaju neke svoje tabletice folne (od 400 mcg), košta oko 24 kn pa me zanima, ima li tko iskustva? Mislim, folna bi trebala biti ista, ne?

----------


## carmina burana

Sorry, slučajno kliknula 2x  :Smile:

----------


## lulu-mama

Možda da pogledaš u kojem kemijskom obliku je folna u tom preparatu, i usporediš sa onom koju si do sad koristila?
Jedna je forumašica pričala o tim kemijskim oblicima pojedinih sastojaka, i kako neki mogu biti bolji (bolje se apsorbiraju) a drugi "lošiji" (na temi Trudnoća-->vegetarijanstvo)

----------


## Aurora*

> Pozdrav trudnicama i trudilicama!
> Izgubila sam bebu sa 16 tt (prije tjedan dana)-potpuno zdrav dečkić 
> Mjesec dana prije planirane T počela sam piti Folic plus, od 9-13 tt pila od Dietpharma+omega 3 (tako je pakirano, a dobila sam kutiju reklamno na poklon) i sad, tjedan dana nakon missed ab (dakle4 tjedna nakon prestanka uzimanja folne) opet počela uzimati Folic plus (ostalo mi za 12 dana) jer ćemo ponovno pokušati s bebolinom za 3 mj.
> E sad, u prolazu sam skužila u "dm"-u da prodaju neke svoje tabletice folne (od 400 mcg), košta oko 24 kn pa me zanima, ima li tko iskustva? Mislim, folna bi trebala biti ista, ne?


Zao mi je zbog tvog gubitka.  :Sad: 

Citajuci tvoje pitanje u vezi folne i gubitka bebe, pomislila sam da ti nije mozda potrebna i veca doza folne, pa bi mozda trebalo uzimati npr. Folacin koji sadrzi 5 mg. folne i koji ide na recept... 

Ne znam da li si radila neke pretrage prije, a ako nisi, s obzirom na okolnosti probaj o tome pricati sa svojim ginekologom...

Ta misao mi se nametnula sama od sebe i kao takva moze biti potpuno beznacajna, ali eto, cisto da znas da postoje razlozi kada se folna u trudnoci itekako preporucuje (pogledaj temu IMUNOLOSKE PRETRAGE).

----------


## carmina burana

*Aurora* zdava bebica, bio je nesretan slučaj, zapetljao se malecki u pupkovinu oko vrata, leđa i ramena  :Sad:  Koliko god mi je teško, bar znam da nije neka boleština u pitanju pa možemo ponovno pokušati! Jednostavno, kako sam višerotka, imao je previše mjesta za gimnastiku...

----------


## broculla

> Pozdrav trudnicama i trudilicama!
> Izgubila sam bebu sa 16 tt (prije tjedan dana)-potpuno zdrav dečkić 
> Mjesec dana prije planirane T počela sam piti Folic plus, od 9-13 tt pila od Dietpharma+omega 3 (tako je pakirano, a dobila sam kutiju reklamno na poklon) i sad, tjedan dana nakon missed ab (dakle4 tjedna nakon prestanka uzimanja folne) opet počela uzimati Folic plus (ostalo mi za 12 dana) jer ćemo ponovno pokušati s bebolinom za 3 mj.
> E sad, u prolazu sam skužila u "dm"-u da prodaju neke svoje tabletice folne (od 400 mcg), košta oko 24 kn pa me zanima, ima li tko iskustva? Mislim, folna bi trebala biti ista, ne?


Žao mi je radi bebača, ja sam nedavno imala missed, naravno u dosta ranijoj trudnoći.  :Sad: 

Ja sam pila DM-ove multivitamine za trudnice, jer su jeftini, a imaju 400 mcg folne kiseline. Kad sam krvarila, doktor mi je propisao Folacin. Pila sam ga par dana. 

Sada pijem Prenatal od Natural Weltha s 800 mcg folne kiseline, to mi se čini optimalna doza dok ne zatrudnim. 
A kad i ako zatrudnim, onda ću vidjet što će reći doktor.

----------


## carmina burana

*broculla* 800 je maximum u T (osim iznimno, što će odlučiti gin). Svi preporučuju 400 prije T kao optimalnu dozu. I ja sam ipak odlučila probati s dm-ovim vitaminima, folna je kombinirana s još toga pa ne može naštetiti.

----------


## jadore

Drage moje...
već neko vrijeme pregledavam ovaj forum i evo odlučila se vam priključiti....
kako moj MM i ja planiramo raditi na bebici, krenula ja kod doktorice na pretrage. prvo papa test pokazuje upalu vrata maternice uzrokovanu poremećajem aerobnih i anaerobnih bakterija. doktorica kaže dizanje imuniteta, lactogyn i slični preparati.  Kontrola za 6 mjeseci pokazuje opet iste nalaze, terapija ista. sljedeća kontrola pokazuje čak i ureaplazmu u tragovima. uz dosadašnju terapiju dobila i betadine vaginalete, ali i pozitivno mišljenje doktorice da možemo krenuti na bebicu...  :Smile:  (kao ureplazma je samo u tragovima, ništa strašno). kako tu čitam da pijete neke folnu neke prenatal, zanima me da li je koja od vas imala slično iskustvo i što bi bilo bolje da pijem, folnu ili ipak prenatal pošto sadrži cijeli kompleks vitamina, a moj imunitet još uvijek nije na zavidnoj razini?
ispričavam se na dugom postu,ali htjela sam se vam predstaviti...

----------


## Ginger

mislim da je svejedno, kako se ti bolje osjecas
na oba nacina unosis folnu kiselinu, koja je u trudnoci, narocito njenom pocetku, izuzetno bitna
sretno!

----------


## lulu-mama

Jadore, ja bi na tvom mjestu radije uzimala kompleks prenatalnih vitamina (nekih kvalitetnih) + probiotik.
Jel koristis vec sad neke vitamine? Jesi jos na lactogyn?

----------


## jadore

prvo hvala vam na odgovoru...
pa do sad sam pila već sve moguće varijante za jačanje imuniteta u kombinaciji sa lactogynom....
kako nebi duplicirala sve to odlučila sam se za od sad Centravit Prenatal i dalje naravno lacotgyn.
kako dugo se preporuča prenatal kao priprema za trudnoću, odnosno koliko bi bilo dovoljno?

----------


## Woman snake

Drage moje dame 
Ja pokusavam ostati trudna sa muzem ali neide kazu mi svi da kupim tablete a kazu da su a-z mama iz dm dobre i da bi pomogle da zatrudnim dali je to dobro i dali bi pomoglo ako ima tko iskustva puno hvala

----------


## rutvica

nisam sve čitala, ali ako netko ne zna - razlika između folne kiseline i folata: http://www.krenizdravo.rtl.hr/prehra...latne-kiseline
ja ništa ne pijem, radije sam malo pripazila na hranu

----------


## rutvica

ukratko: folna kiselina i folat nisu isto, dugotrajno uzimanje folne kiseline može djelovati kancerogeno, folat iz prirodnih izvora je najbolji (hrana), a ako uzimate tabletu neka bude u formi folata, ne folne kiseline...

_Stoga, u redovnu prehranu uključite namirnice koje su dobar izvor folata, a među kojima su rimska salata, špinat, šparoge, repa, peršin, smeđa gorušica, brokula, cvjetača, raštika, cikla i leća. Osim toga, među najboljim izvorima ovog vitamina su i teleća i pileća jetra.

Kod kupnje folne kiseline u obliku dodatka prehrani, pazite na deklaraciji piše: 5-methiltetrahidrofolat ili 5-MTHF, a ne samo "folna kiselina", no svakako se radije oslonite na unos ovog vitamina isključivo iz hrane, a tek u kraćim periodima iz dodataka prehrani, a nikako u dužem vremenskom periodu._

----------


## Optimist

A evo i tema o MTHFR mutaciji i folnoj kiselini: http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85418-M...koja-nedostaje

----------


## Vrci

Ja sam sad kupila folnu koja je zapravo taj 5-MTHF. Rekla mi žena u ljekarni da su nove tablete, i bolji oblik
Link, ako ne smije biti, nek se obriše
http://pejdah-pharmacia.hr/proizvod/...s-abela-pharm/
Ne znam jel ima kod nas još koje tablete da su aktivni folati

----------


## mono111

Aktivni folat imas od Solgara, makar nema za kupiti kod nas,.ali ja narucujem preko IHerba, cijena je ista kao folna, oko 80kn '+ 4 dolara s(kršitelj koda)ing.
Mislim da 100 tableta ima unutra.

----------


## Isabel

Cure, kaj kupiti? 
Očigledno imam tu mutaciju... - F V Leiden, F II protrombin MTHFR - homozigot, PAI-1 - Heterozigot

Folic Plus nove generacije
Folate Solgar

----------


## Optimist

Zbog MTHFR mutacije, i to homo, obvezno folate!
Ja pijem od Solgara i to dozu od 2000 po preporuci mpo gin. 
Uz to ti idu vitamini B 12 i B6.
Prouci malo na onoj temi o MTHFR mutaciji. 
Provjeri homocistein.

----------


## Isabel

Hvala Optimist, idem malo proučiti što bi trebala iako mi ništa to nije jasno  :Embarassed: . Sigurno ću imti još koje pitanje, hihi...

----------


## pussycat

> preporučeno je 600mcg za trudnice
> a to bi bilo:
> -8 šalica rimske salate
> -2 šalice špinata
> -2 šalice šparoga
> -3,5 šalice raštike
> -2 šalice slanutka
> -2,5 šalice bijelog graha
> -100g tel. jetri
> -2 šalice leće


Ovaj je dobar post da postavim pitanje.

Naime planiram uskoro trudnocu, folnu sam prije 1.g vadila i bila mi je negdje na sredini ref.vrijednosti. Endokrini je rekao da je to ok. 

E sad, ja imam viska kg ali jako pazim vec godinama da jedem kvalitetne stvari, i sarenu hranu, dakle jedem 2x tjedno po 200-300g slanutka kojeg obozavam, 3-5 puta tjedno smoothie od svjezeg sponata ili rukole, matovilca, crvenu lecu isto dosta kuham i jedem itd..

E sad citala sam da prjje trudnoce treba uzimati folnu a sad tu citam da je kancerogena ako je previse, pa se pitam trebam li ju uopce uzimati i je li u mom slucaju nuzna? Mozda bih radije mogla podici to povrce i ostalo na obaveznih 7 dana u tjednu i ne uzimati folnu pa krenuti tek ako budem trudna?

----------


## zutaminuta

Gdje piše da je kancerogena?

----------


## Optimist

Glasam za folate (npr. od Solgara).

----------


## pussycat

> Gdje piše da je kancerogena?



Na temi ovdje, evo citat



> ukratko: folna kiselina i folat nisu isto, dugotrajno uzimanje folne kiseline može djelovati kancerogeno, folat iz prirodnih izvora je najbolji (hrana), a ako uzimate tabletu neka bude u formi folata, ne folne kiseline...
> 
> [/I]


Ne znam citam sad ove linkove o folatima, i uopce ne znam, samo se sekiram, kao da nemam vec dovoljno preokupacija a teskod a cu zanijeti tako napeta.
narucila sam kako god folnu kiselinu i Inositol pa cemo vidjeti

----------


## martinaP

Uzmi folat. Ja sam pila ovaj:

https://hr.iherb.com/pr/Solgar-Folat...-Tablets/51772

----------


## SupergirlR33

Bok cure, 
imam pitanje vezano za folnu kiselinu. Ne znam da li je kome bilo tako kao meni. Naime, trudna sam sad već skoro 11 tj, tek sam sad od ginekologa dobila Folnu, tj. Folacin Tablete 5mg (1 dnevno pijem), sve pretrage koje sam napravila bile su u redu, međutim prva trudnoća u 33oj i kaže ne može škoditi dodatni vitamini. No meni ta folna izaziva tolike mučnine i povraćanja da evo tek sam popila 3ću tabletu iz pakiranja (od 30kom) da ne znam kako da nastavim dalje. Ja ju zdrobim i pomiješam sa vodom jer općenito ne volim piti nikakve tablete niti ih ikada pijem. I svaki dan iz 15h kad ručam evo popijem jednu, no međutim, nakon toga me lovi užasna slabost i povraća mi se, ne mogu ništa jesti više ostatak dana. Zvala sam ginekologa da objasnim situaciju no međutim on tvrdi da moram popiti to do kraja pakiranja. Inače sam sportski tip, nikad nisam uzimala nikakve vitamine i dodatke, hranim se zdravo s tim da nit jedem neki junk, niti slatko/slano, moj organizam ima neki svoj bio ritam, i te tablete mi predstavljaju grozotu, inače jedem po 5-6 manjih obroka, a sad poslije te tablete ne mogu pojesti niti voćku odmah mi se digne mučnina i trčim povraćati. 

Da li je netko imao sličan problem i kako da gin objasnim da ih ne mogu piti? Meni je sasvim jasno da je folna dobra za bebu, mislim barem svi tako tvrde, no međutim, kako je nešto dobro ako izaziva mučnine i povraćanje i sprečava me ostatak dana jesti. Ne mogu živjeti samo na vodi popodne, a ujutro jesti, mislim da to nikako nije dobro za bebu.

Hvala svima na odgovorima

----------


## Optimist

Probaj s folatima (prirodni oblik za razliku od folne). 
Ako je sve u redu s trudnocom, mozes i manje doze, inace se u zdravoj trudnoci preporucuju doze od 400-800 mcg, u Folacinu ima 5 mg!

----------


## Argente

Mah, mani se toga ako ti takvu mučninu izaziva, pogotovo ako su jedine indikacije “prva trudnoća u 33.” i “dodatni vitamini ne mogu škoditi”.
Uzmi neku slabiju, to šta ti kaže Optimist.

----------


## Antony

> Bok cure, 
> imam pitanje vezano za folnu kiselinu. Ne znam da li je kome bilo tako kao meni. Naime, trudna sam sad već skoro 11 tj, tek sam sad od ginekologa dobila Folnu, tj. Folacin Tablete 5mg (1 dnevno pijem), sve pretrage koje sam napravila bile su u redu, međutim prva trudnoća u 33oj i kaže ne može škoditi dodatni vitamini. No meni ta folna izaziva tolike mučnine i povraćanja da evo tek sam popila 3ću tabletu iz pakiranja (od 30kom) da ne znam kako da nastavim dalje. Ja ju zdrobim i pomiješam sa vodom jer općenito ne volim piti nikakve tablete niti ih ikada pijem. I svaki dan iz 15h kad ručam evo popijem jednu, no međutim, nakon toga me lovi užasna slabost i povraća mi se, ne mogu ništa jesti više ostatak dana. Zvala sam ginekologa da objasnim situaciju no međutim on tvrdi da moram popiti to do kraja pakiranja. Inače sam sportski tip, nikad nisam uzimala nikakve vitamine i dodatke, hranim se zdravo s tim da nit jedem neki junk, niti slatko/slano, moj organizam ima neki svoj bio ritam, i te tablete mi predstavljaju grozotu, inače jedem po 5-6 manjih obroka, a sad poslije te tablete ne mogu pojesti niti voćku odmah mi se digne mučnina i trčim povraćati. 
> 
> Da li je netko imao sličan problem i kako da gin objasnim da ih ne mogu piti? Meni je sasvim jasno da je folna dobra za bebu, mislim barem svi tako tvrde, no međutim, kako je nešto dobro ako izaziva mučnine i povraćanje i sprečava me ostatak dana jesti. Ne mogu živjeti samo na vodi popodne, a ujutro jesti, mislim da to nikako nije dobro za bebu.
> 
> Hvala svima na odgovorima


Ja imam slican problem, trudna sam 6tj, i otkako pijem folacin tablete nikako se ne osjećam dobro. Jos ne ppvracam, ali stalno imam mucnine, toliko se lose i slabo osjećam da je to strašno i objašnjavala sam ginicu da mi nije dobro od tih tableta ali on je samo rekao da se meni to cini i da ih moram piti. Danas idem kod privatnika na pregled i objasniti cu mu situaciju pa cu vidjeti da li da uzmem neke druge tablete. 
Probala sam 2 dana ne piti ih i tad mi je bilo super. I primjetila sam po raznim forumima mame uopće ne pinu taj folacin nego sve neke druge tabletice, pprenatal ili postnatal ovisno o visini trudnoće, neke piju (kršitelj koda) itd ali niti jedna folacin.

----------


## hula.hop

Pozdrav, 

ja planiram trudnoću i pijem od Terranove prenatal http://www.terranovahealth.com/produ...-multivitamin/. On ima baš folate, ne folnu kiselinu. Solgar isto ima folate, ali nema B6 i B12, a oni su potrebni da tijelo zbilja iskoristi unesene folate. Super je Terranova jer nema kemije, sve je iz biljčica. Vjerujem da se može sve to i prehranom nadomjestiti, ali meni se ne da riskirati.   :Joggler:

----------


## Buncek

Neki dan sam isla googlati razliku izmedju folne kis i folata pa sam naisla na ovaj clanak: https://www.fitness.com.hr/prehrana/...ka-rizici.aspx
Hmmmm.... ne znam uopce sto bih rekla.

----------


## hula.hop

Buncek, ja sam dosta čitala o toj temi, jer sam nakon spontanog utvrdila da imam mutaciju MTHFR gena, to bi značilo da mi tijelo folnu ne može preraditi, štoviše da mi uzimanje folne onemogućuje i apsorbciju folata iz hrane (što nije dovelo do spontanog, ali sam uzela u obzir za iduću trudnoću). Još sam se razmišljala o toj štetnosti dugotrajnog uzimanja folne. Počneš ju piti mjesec, dva prije početka planiranja trudnoće, a to se može odužiti.  :Smile:  Ja sam uzimala (kršitelj koda) od siječnja 2019. do tih pretraga u listopadu kad sam otkrila Terranovu. Pa sam si zbilja dala truda naći folate. U RH ih nema (osim Solgara, koji nema potrebne B6 i B12, a svi kompleksi B vitamina imaju folnu pa sm odustala od kombinacije Solgara i b kompleksa). Terranova inače postoji u RH, ali nisu registrirali prenatal pa sam ih naručivala iz UK. Zezancija je to naručivanje i skuplje je to s dostavom nego prenatal iz ljekarne, ali... A hranom se folati teško mogu unijeti u preporučenoj količini (folati se uništavaju termičkom obradom). 

Vidiš njihov sastav, sve je iz biljčica: 
Kale (fresh freeze dried – ORGANIC) 100mg
Blackberry Fruit (fresh freeze dried – ORGANIC) 50mg
Bilberry Fruit (fresh freeze dried) 50mg
Pumpkin Seed 50mg
Stabilized Rice Bran 50mg
Beetroot Juice & Greens (fresh freeze dried – ORGANIC) 25mg
Spinach (fresh freeze dried – ORGANIC)
25mg Calcium (as carbonate, citrate, ascorbate) 100mg
Vitamin C (as Ca, Mg, Zn ascorbate) 60mg
Magnesium (as oxide, citrate, ascorbate) 50mg
Vitamin E (d-alpha tocopheryl succinate – 30iu) 20mg
Citrus Bioflavonoids 20mg
DHA (docosahexaenoic acid – vegetarian) 15mg
Iron (as bisglycinate) 15mg
Niacin (as niacinamide) 15mg
Zinc (as ascorbate) 10mg
Pantothenic Acid (as calcium pantothenate) 5mg
Vitamin B6 (as pyridoxine hydrochloride) 5mg
Choline (as bitartrate) 5mg
Inositol 5mg
Vitamin B1 (as thiamin mononitrate) 3mg
Vitamin B2 (riboflavin) 3mg
Natural Beta Carotene/Mixed Carotenoids 2mg
Copper (as gluconate) 1mg
Manganese (as bisglycinate) 0.5mg
Folate (as calcium L-methylfolate) 400ug
Biotin (as prep.) 150ug
Iodine (as potassium iodide) 100ug
Selenium (as selenomethionine) 25ug
Chromium (as picolinate) 20ug
Vitamin D3 (vegan cholecalciferol [from lichen] – 400iu) 10ug
Vitamin B12 (as methylcobalamin) 5ug
(NO FILLERS, BINDERS OR OTHER EXCIPIENTS)
SUITABLE FOR VEGETARIANS & VEGANS
NO WHEAT – NO GLUTEN – NO YEAST – NO DAIRY – NO GELATINE – NO ANIMAL INGREDIENTS – NO ADDITIVES – NO ADDE

----------

